# 2012 Pelican Cup, Louisiana Indoor Carpet Championship



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

2012 Pelican Cup, Louisiana Indoor Carpet Championship
May 5, 2012
Track open: 7AM
Drivers meeting: 9AM
1st Round Qual: 10AM
On-road Racing Event ----- Awards: 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Classes:
1:12 Stock 13.5/1s Lipo
World GT 13.5/1s Lipo
Stock Touring 17.5/2s Lipo
US Vintage TransAm 25.5/2s Lipo
Visit the RC Racing Station for more...
See ROAR Rules for TC and 1/12
See WGT Rules
See US VTA Rules
RC Racing Station 
1401 Fulton Street
Kenner, Louisiana 70062
Shop Phone: 504-305-4551 
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2651


----------

